# Site open over new year



## petesam (Mar 14, 2006)

Hiya all, can anyone tell me of a caravan site/field close to Exeter that is open over Xmas/New Year that will take a 30ft RV --Urgent . Thanks


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Kennford International Caravan and Camping Park.

Look in campsite database for details.

Bob


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I am not sure they are open all year but you could try Exeter Racecourse on 01392 832107 they do have motorhome pitches.


----------



## carolsrig (Jul 12, 2007)

you could try ladysmile near exeter,not sure if there open but a big campsite and very friendly


----------



## petesam (Mar 14, 2006)

Helo Whistlinggypsy, I have been in touch with Kennford International and they tell me they cannot accomodate a 30ft RV. I find this hard to believe but what can you do?. I told them that i wanted to book for a week but they did not seem to care. Any comments? Thanks Peter.


----------

